# Question??



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

Hey guys, Quick question??...I have in my possesion a bag of large BreeD pUPPY Orijen from a neighbor (it did not work for his Cane Corso puppy), my question is..Can I give Buddy the puppy Orijen as a treat or when training him or even a little in his Kong..now and then??.Buddy is a 4 year old Doberman who I feed a combination of PMR AND KIBBLE (Orijen adult)...but mostly he gets PMR....Or should I just donate it ??....Opinions??.....**thinking maybe this should be on RAW SIDE**..Sorry if it is in wrong place.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

You should be able to feed it just fine


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I use high quaintly kibble for training treats all the time :thumb:


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

My main concern was that it is Large Breed Puppy Orijen...but thanks for response guys.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Go ahead and use it for treats, shouldn't have any issues.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I would. As a training treat, its not like the dog will be eating a ton of it. Best not to waste it


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> I would. As a training treat, its not like the dog will be eating a ton of it. Best not to waste it



thats exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Excuse me but would he not be a large breed puppy? Maybe I don't know where the line is drawn.


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

Herzo said:


> Excuse me but would he not be a large breed puppy? Maybe I don't know where the line is drawn.



he is 4 years old lol


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

nupe said:


> Hey guys, Quick question??...I have in my possesion a bag of large BreeD pUPPY Orijen from a neighbor (it did not work for his Cane Corso puppy), my question is..Can I give Buddy the puppy Orijen as a treat or when training him or even a little in his Kong..now and then??.*Buddy is a 4 year old Doberman *who I feed a combination of PMR AND KIBBLE (Orijen adult)...but mostly he gets PMR....Or should I just donate it ??....Opinions??.....**thinking maybe this should be on RAW SIDE**..Sorry if it is in wrong place.



see in bold lol ^^^^^^


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Yeah, use it for training. I also buy high quality kibble in the smallest bags for training treats pretty often. It's convenient (already in a tiny piece, I use a small breed kibble), and very very cheap.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

I know that we used to have a few members here who would feed Orijen LBP to their dogs throughout their lives because it's so stellar. The opinion was that the Orijen LBP food was even better than the large breed adult food. But I think the only difference is the calciumhosphorus ratio (for slow, controlled bone growth in a LBP). Feeding the puppy-appropriate-ratio to an adult is totally fine. You just can't do it the other way around (feed adult food with an inappropriate ratio to a LBP).

Don't ask me what the ratio is. I forgot all that. :becky:


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

I was always under the impression that feeding a (high quality) adult/large breed adult kibble was better for large breed puppies rather then a puppy/large breed puppy kibble? Apologies for going a little off track in your thread nupe. But to get back on track I see no issue with it being used as treats. I've seen some people even feed it to their adult dog when the store was out of the regular adult they just had to watch for runs.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Wow, lucky you to get the Orijen! What is your neighbor feeding his corso now?


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

InkedMarie said:


> Wow, lucky you to get the Orijen! What is your neighbor feeding his corso now?


Earthborn, not sure which particular one though.....But I just couldnt let that Orijen go to waste...thanks guys!!


----------

